# 12 Lead ECGs



## oshawamedic (Mar 23, 2012)

Thought I would open this up for discussion (I'm sorry if I have posted in the wrong forum!).  I found a few interesting ECGs online #1 is hyperkalemia, #2 is a cardiac transplant, #3 is acute pericarditis and #4 is dextrocardia.  

Specifically I was wondering how these ECGs are interpreted by other medics (considering that we would really need pt presentation and blood work to true diagnose these) and how would you name them?  Any thoughts?

http://www.heartpearls.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/083009_0843_Interesting1.jpg

http://www.wikidoc.org/images/3/32/Transplant_for_right_up.jpg

http://www.heartpearls.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/acute-pericarditis.jpg

http://www.heartpearls.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/083009_1010_ECGimage01611.jpg


----------

